# How to sex my parrot fish



## NathPW (May 28, 2007)

Can anyone help with some info on sexing my parrot fish? What do i need to look for


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is about the best site I've found so far on the Blood Parrot cichlid (if that is the one you are refering to and not the true Parrot cichlid).
http://www.petfish.net/articles/Cichlids/blood_parrot.php


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

i would advise dinner and a movie... maybe candles and soft music...

-me


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

EDITED by MODERATOR. 
Alright, that's enough.
It's just a joke. A very _old_ and *lame* one, yes, but still less upsetting than this now-deleted response.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

hey... i had to... couldnt help it...

-me


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

a little barry white, maybe...piped into the tank. haha, i'm sorry.

http://parrotcichlid.com

this site may be able to help you out.


----------

